# Do you have/like a bottle baster?



## MostlyWater (Jul 5, 2010)

Channel 13's cooking show recommended the kind with a silicone brush, but i can't find them at my local stores.  I'd like to buy two (do you think I need more) but I'm loathe to pay shipping.

Do you have one or more?  Do you like it ?


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 5, 2010)

Nope, wouldn't buy one, either. I like to keep the basting brush separate from the actual jar/bottle of whatever so as not to cross contaminate. I usually just dump it on, the spread with a brush or the back of a spoon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 5, 2010)

I can think of no situation where one would be feasible...It's a gadget to get your money....BUT WAIT!! If you order in the next 30 minutes...You'll get two!!! That's right...TWO for the price of one (You only pay $7.95 shipping and handling) 

Buy a simple basting brush and/or BBQ mop....Owning more than one of each is a plus.

Fun!


----------



## licia (Jul 5, 2010)

UB, remember it is a separate 7.95 for the extra. Even if the advertised item was something I needed, I wouldn't get it because of all the hocus pocus with addition shipping and handling.  Some item I saw today listed about 4 different items and would you believe it - separate shipping and handling for each.  I see all kinds of items "as advertised on tv" in local stores and bypass them then too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolutely!!! The extra shipping and handling covers the cost of the item (at a nice profit) plus any shipping and handling charges....


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 5, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Buy a simple basting brush and/or *BBQ mop*....Owning more than one of each is a plus.



What is a bbq mop ?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 5, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> What is a bbq mop ?



It is a miniature version of a home mop....Dipped in a basting/finishing sauce it is used to apply the sauce to meats being BBQed....HERE is an example of one........


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh, I see .. that is interesting....

I still want two bottle basters, though !  I think they'd be handy for us.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 5, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> Oh, I see .. that is interesting....
> 
> I still want two bottle basters, though !  I think they'd be handy for us.



The "Mop" is a handy tool....It may be a bit of over kill for just a couple of chicken breast etc however ~~~ Enjoy your bottle basters!!!

Have Fun!


----------



## DMerry (Jul 6, 2010)

MostlyWater, you might want to rethink your opinion about development and production costs, let alone shipping costs.  If you think you'd use the bottle baster(s), to make one yourself first you'd have to come up with the idea, then you'd have to figure out how to make one or two, then you'd have to find the parts needed to make the item, then you'd have to do the actual trial and error of making one until you came up with what you wanted in the first place.  That's a lot of work and effort.

And about shipping, would you be willing to drive 100 miles to avoid paying shipping charges?  The expenses for driving all that way would be a whole lot more than the shipping charges you'd pay to just order the things you want.

Now if you can't pay the rent or buy food, just ignore this post.  And you're all right, I'm just to logical for my own good!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't want to invent one. I just want to buy and use it.  I was wondering if anyone here had one and liked theirs, that's all.

I'll look at discount stores, I guess.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 6, 2010)

Would you be using the whole bottle of sauce? Like I said earlier, I would worry about something connected to a bottle of sauce that is basting, hmmm, raw chicken, or something like that. The cross contamination issue would be too great for me to want to even try it.
I know that a couple of "w" stores have "as seen on TV" aisles so you might want to check there.


----------



## Joshatdot (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't remember which episode it was, but Alton Brown on 'Good Eats' recommended a silicone brush type, but it had a waffle type thing in the middle to hold the liquid, otherwise the baste liquid would just run/slip off the silicone.

Kinda like this


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 10, 2010)

I saw one at an RV parts store yesterday.


----------



## qmax (Jul 10, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> I can think of no situation where one would be feasible...It's a gadget to get your money....BUT WAIT!! If you order in the next 30 minutes...You'll get two!!! That's right...TWO for the price of one (You only pay $7.95 shipping and handling)



Not to mention it's a $20 value!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 10, 2010)

About a decade ago I went to Home Depot and purchased a new, medium quality, 1-1/2 inch, hog bristle paint brush that has served me very well for basting, glazing, etc. Original cost - about $4.00.


----------

